# Glass/Acrylic Canopy



## bong barang (Mar 10, 2015)

Hello Every1
Has any 1 seen or made a canopy made 
of Acrylic or Glass.
Live in an apartment so really dont want to drill ceiling.
I want to hang my new LED inside this and all the sides will stop 
any jumping if there is .
I will drill holes and put adjustable stainless rods across for hanging. 
I will only cover back to hide my plumbing 
Thanks in advance


----------



## Elder1945 (Apr 18, 2009)

look for a product called Sintra. It is expanded flat PVC comes in a lot of colors and is easy to work with. It is welded like acrylic as well so is strong.
It also has the benefit of a fire rating so will not catch fire just smolder.


----------

